# first turkey



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

Went out this past saturday morning for my first time with Ronnie Welle who called for me. Legal shooting time was at 5:45 and I shot it at 6:01. Stepped it off at 47 steps so it was a pretty long shot. It looked like a 2 year old bird. About 1 inch spurs, 10.5 inch beard, weighed 20 lbs 7oz. I think I'm hooked.
[siteimg]6989[/siteimg]

[/img]


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You think you are hooked? Who are you trying to kid? You ARE hooked. I was hooked when I called in my first bird and muffed it. The kill isn't necessary to become hooked. The only thing that could make a first bird better is if you called it in yourself. Congats on a nice bird.


----------

